# Boston



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello to all! I have a trip to Beantown upcoming, and will head up to the North End for dinner on one of my nights there. Any suggestions for a favorite Italian restaurant there? I would also appreciate any ideas for a more upscale dinner within walking distance of the Westin-Copley area where I will stay. Thanks!
Bill


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

Hamersley's on Tremont is very nice, a bit of a walk from Copley but routinely rated very high. North End is a bit of a crap-shoot, a lot of places. Ginza in Chinatown was my favorite sushi place in Boston but I don't really like the area. Grill 23 near Copley is very nice/high-end.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

For very upscale near Copley, there is l'Espalier on Gloucester St and Aujourd'hui at the Four Seasons Hotel (by the Public Garden on Boylston).

Aquitaine, Icarus, and Clio also get good reviews and are sort of within your radius-- weather permitting.


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

Within walking distance for Italian is 

Maggiano's



It is served family style - large portions but I think you can get a plate portion. The food is good but it is high volume - it can get very busy. Last time I was there the food was cold by the time it got to the table. Just a busy night. The hotel would probably direct you to here. 

There are a lot of places - 

Legal Seafood is close

McCormick and Schmidt

If you grab a cab you can go to the North End where you can find probably a better place for Italian.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Thank you all....great stuff so far! The upscale chains mentioned are also here near Philly, but I will definitely check out the private places. Bill


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Neither in the North End, but a few close joints I've had excellent meals at at are:

https://www.teatroboston.com/

https://www.pigalleboston.com/ <---really nice

-spence


----------



## BostonFellow (Oct 1, 2006)

*In the North End, Boston*

I would go for Rabia's in the North End, which is on Salem Street; the less-touristy street. The restaurant is tiny, so you may want to call for a reservation. Look at www.rabias.com.

A back-up choice would be Artu on Prince Street, also away from the busy Hanover Street. Artu is a less personal space and service than Rabia's, but my experience with the food has always been good.

Cap it all off with some dessert from the Modern Bakery, on Hanover Street.

Enjoy your visit to Boston!


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

Second Artu, ambiance lacked on account of the cramped conditions but the food was good, service efficient and value greater than most nearby places. Not a good place for a larger group IMO though.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

VC2000 said:


> Within walking distance for Italian is
> 
> Maggiano's
> 
> ...


Go to McCormick and Schmick's after work. They have a great (and VERY cheap) after-work bar/appetizer menu.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Concordia said:


> For very upscale near Copley, there is l'Espalier on Gloucester St and Aujourd'hui at the Four Seasons Hotel (by the Public Garden on Boylston).
> 
> Aquitaine, Icarus, and Clio also get good reviews and are sort of within your radius-- weather permitting.


Expense account dining.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Go to Durgin Park for lunch for some good New England fare, and the No Name for some great broiled blue fish. The former has been there for centuries, the latter for decades. Don't miss the Indian pudding at Durgin.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Aw, you guys rock! This is killing me. So many restaurants, so little time. Expense account dining indeed, or, as I am fond of saying, your tax dollars at work. Probably will do Blue Hill at Stone Barns on the way home. Keep it coming! Bill


----------



## charms (Mar 24, 2007)

I'd absolutely recommend Grill 23 over any of the other expense account steakhouses in the area (Morton's, Capital Grille, etc). It has that great mahogany and marble feel, a wide selection of excellent steaks, and the bar pours a _stiff_ drink. My only small complaint is that it can get a little loud on a weekend night, but they have private rooms for small- to medium-size parties if that's a concern. The dry-aged New York and the steak au poivre are excellent.

Second for me might be Abe and Louie's steakhouse, but only if you're leaning towards steak and seafood.

A little bit different choice would be Davio's, which is steakhouse with a northern Italian twist. And you can never go wrong with Icarus, especially if you're looking for a slight break away from the typical expense account steak-and-potato menu.

Incidentally, this is my first post after a long time lurking at this forum. Your collective advice has been indispensable as I've put together a professional wardrobe. I thought I might repay the favor by jumping in and offering a bit of my own here.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Charms, thank you for the dinner suggestions. Your wardrobe comments ring true with me as well, as this site is an incredible source of info on just about anything. I get a kick out of the characters on here, too.
Bill


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Boston follow-up*

Well, I finally made it up to Boston for the big eyedocs' meeting. I will again express appreciation for all of the great dinner suggestions made here. Our choices, as suggested by this forum: L'Espalier, and Rabia's in the North End. We also hit Skipjack for a third dinner. L'Espalier had spectacular food and service, though the kitchen really fell behind and dessert was very slow to arrive. Try the veal chop! Rabia's was fine without being spectacular, and I would definitely return. Their rendition of bouillabase had nice, fresh seafood but somewhat bland broth. Skipjack had surprisingly good sushi.
I will definitely consult this forum for my next gastronomical adventure.
Bill


----------

